

Federal Court: FCC 'lacks authority' to enforce net neutrality - tialys
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=10298403

======
roc
The largely arbitrary way US law applies or doesn't to various data/telecom
services is in need of an update anyway.

It makes no sense to treat cable differently than copper, or internet service
differently than phone service.

~~~
sophacles
The problem comes when the big money is in "tripple play". So many people are
making money pretending TV and Phone are not just Data. The answer of course
is to start talking about how TV and Voice are no different than a webpage
from the network's pov. Use examples like Hulu and YouTube. This mass
education will certainly start helping.

------
jamesbressi
This is nuts. Maybe the court ruling is correct that the FCC lacks authority
to enforce net neutrality, but we have to somehow figure out how to put an end
to this madness.

It is a case that has much greater implications than just unfair treatment of
traffic.

Unfortunately, still a great deal of the country has no idea what this means
and it will go unnoticed.

------
wmf
More discussion over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1244720>

